# A partner for Roy



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Just paid a deposit for an Alex Duetto mk IV from Bella Barista. Expected delivery to BB is end of the week so hoping to have it early-ish next week.

Pretty excited!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice one. Thats gonna be one awesome set-up


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

woah that trumps most of us on this forum. Good choice that man. Duetto is what I'll get if i ever decide to blow an obscene amount of money on a machine.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Let me know if you need any help 'dialing it in'!

The tin man misses you


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant Luke, you must be dying to get it!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Very nice set up, something tells me you wont be pulling the Royal apart for a powdercoat now!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice choice.

The III was a nice machine. I have not yuet had any hands-on time on a IV.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty stoked! In the end I was trying to choose between the Duetto and R58. I've been reading that there have been a few issues with the R58 - mostly fairly minor but probably just a result of the machine being really new and having a few hiccups to sort out.

It's going to have to be with me for a loooong time so I thought it was worth pushing the boat out slightly for. Unless I go for a GS3 or a speedster (very doubtful) then I expect to still be using it in ten years time (to justify the investment!).

I will still powdercoat the Royal at some point, but probably in a few months.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I like it, well done man!!! Pics of them both together when they it arrives


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It has left Italy!!!! Mega excited.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Wooooooooooooo!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm excited for you. Wasn't too long ago I was the same waiting for my S1!


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Brilliant news!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Exciting!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Cheers guys. Just need to book a day off work for it to arrive now. And pick up some beans. Going to grab some red brick I think.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I booked the day of when my cherub arrived 

What water you going to use? Just filtered tap or bottled?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've bought 6L of volvic for the first week or so - not 100% sure what to use permanently. Volvic might be a bit expensive for every day.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I've bought 6L of volvic for the first week or so - not 100% sure what to use permanently. Volvic might be a bit expensive for every day.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Waitrose essential spring water - £1.09 for 5 litres, tastes every bit as good as volvic


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

There isn't a Waitrose anywhere near :-( I could make the trek and just stock up I suppose.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the same problem regarding Waitrose so I am now using Tesco Clearview Spring Water - 17p for 2 litres. It has a very similar profile to the Waitrose water. I add Evian if I want a bit more hardness for brewing.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm sure someone will tell me this is a stupid idea but is there any reason why I shouldn't fill the tank up (when it arrives) with distilled water, let the boilers fill then empty and refill with 'good' water then flush through a litre or so. Result = distilled water for steam (no scale) and good water for brewing. I'm not planning on using the hot water tap so if I did the same once every few weeks it might reduce scale buildup fairly significantly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

But the steam boiler will refill with the water from the tank = good water, so won't last very long!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

My theory is that if I'm only using the steam boiler for steaming then it shouldn't be used up too quickly, and that after a couple of weeks maybe the water in the steam boiler will be a 50/50 mix of the original distilled and the water I'm using for brewing. This mix would be softer than purely bottled water so should still scale significantly less than using just bottled/tap water. Do you think it's overkill?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a call from Claudette yesterday as the new Duettos were being loaded off the truck. They test every machine before dispatching so she said they were hoping to get the first few (mine included) out today. This should theoretically mean delivery on Monday. All I need now is to pick up some beans today, and I think I'll give the Royal a good deep clean over the weekend in preparation.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Claudette: Luke I'm so sorry....we tried to pull a 90 second ristretto on your Duetto to stress test it and it spontaneously combusted. I'm so sorry...

Luke: Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Have an immeasurable amount of fun! I'd make sure you have at least 500g of beans as dialing in a new machine isn't easy.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Your very patient Luke, i would have driven up and collected it. think your going to be buzzing monday


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> Claudette: Luke I'm so sorry....we tried to pull a 90 second ristretto on your Duetto to stress test it and it spontaneously combusted. I'm so sorry...
> 
> Luke: Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Have an immeasurable amount of fun! I'd make sure you have at least 500g of beans as dialing in a new machine isn't easy.


That would definitely be my response - then I'd probably combust myself!

Rob - 220 mile round trip means it isn't really worth it for me - although I was really hoping to have it for the weekend.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Should be here today. Want to have a shower and pop to the shops but can't risk missing it!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

you know that according to the rules of sods law as soon a you go to the loo or have to take your concentration away for 5 mins it will arrive!! So have you booked tomorrow of from work a I doubt you'll sleep tonight


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's a knock at your door...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha - don't think there is - I'm sat by the door like a kid waiting for Christmas presents!

Have booked today off and am out of holiday until January now - so it better arrive! Claudette at BB said if it isn't here by 4ish to give her a call and she'll chase for me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Have you got water, beans, cups, spare cups, barista towels, Roy and your barista street smarts all ready?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Everything but the street smarts.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope that worktop has solid supports ; )


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Definitely needs it. I've got mine ready to ship today and I reckon the box is 40kgs.

Enjoy the new toy when it finally arrives!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

someone isn't going to get any sleep tonight!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

So, what happened?

Did the machine arrive? How did you get on with it? Is the worktop strong enough?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hes either colapsed in an over-caffeinated slumber , or the workstop couldnt handle the weight ; )


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Or it never got delivered.....


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Was having a look on the bellabarista site. Do most companies use the same shell but have different internals. Can see some differences on the comparison charts.... But all looks quite confusing at first glance

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Only just noticed the replies!

I had a bit of a misfire, as the courier service decided not to knock on Monday. Not BB's fault at all but the depot it was left at is only open until 7 and I knew i would struggle to make it there before then. Thankfully my manager let me leave a bit early tonight so I picked up this box:










Which had another box inside:










Opening that revealed some goodies:










And some proper barista bling!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Under that layer was the beast!










Warming up:










The happy couple:


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

No shots so far - just flushing per BB instructions. Hopefully will pull a few at least tonight.

Initially I'm really impressed with the build and size - not quite as huge as I thought!


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Happy days







 glad to see you got it OK enjoy


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Feeling a raging jealousy right now....

You lucky boy!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Doesn't look as massively huge as Seattle Coffee Gear make it look. Good partner for Roy.

Drip tray looks frickin' massive!

How are the shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha - feels like Christmas came early!

It's really a lot smaller than I was expecting, like you said I'm comparing to the SCG vids and them describing it as large.

First shot was a choker, second shot 14s for 30g, still tasted ok! Second was 20s, tasted better than most of the shots on my classic. Tightened a bit further and hit 34s. I wanted to make a capp so didn't taste the shot but it was really nice in milk.

Steaming is pretty epic - even with the supplied 2 hole tip the milk was almost coming out of the pitcher. Got reasonable foam on my first attempt (pic below). Felt really pourable, looking forwards to spending a bit more time with it at the weekend.










Basically so far I'm abso-friggin-lutely delighted.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Video video video 

Looking great paired with big Roy!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you notice any dip in brew boiler temperature on the PID after pulling shots?

You interested in doing an Alex and Tin Man session at some point?

Still no idea how to use him


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

inaboxmedia said:


> Was having a look on the bellabarista site. Do most companies use the same shell but have different internals. Can see some differences on the comparison charts.... But all looks quite confusing at first glance
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Generally the differences tend to be:

Hx or double boiler

Boiler sizes

More commercial parts the more you spend.

If you call Claudette at BB I'm sure she can talk you through the differences.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

@michael - will get a video up when I've got a bit more used to it - I'm never really sure where anything is at the moment!

@mark - defo! You need to keep going with the tin man. Only way to learn is to keep pulling shots and trying them. I'll send you some useful links. In terms of temperature, there is a study on HB which shows a really flat profile but I haven't really noticed yet.

I'm thinking about sending my single portafilter to either coffeehit or espressoproducts for their 'make my portafilter naked' service. Only £20 ish and I'd keep the single spout for if I ever fancied switching with the double.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Heeeeey! You finally got it then, Luke I'm so pleased for you! I have spent about all my money for the year but if I'm feeling rich some time next year I might join the club, although I have a serious lust on for the GS/3 at the moment..


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

There are very few machines I would swap for but the gs3 is one! If you're ever in the area then by all means come and have a look.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

At the moment i have a fracino piccino... What do people normally upgrade to. Is it something like the machine featured here

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Probably the best way to think about it is what isn't currently good enough on your piccino? Temperature control, steam power, looks, ergonomics? More importantly though what grinder are you using?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Probably the best way to think about it is what isn't currently good enough on your piccino? Temperature control, steam power, looks, ergonomics? More importantly though what grinder are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Hi, i have a vario... From what i know is pretty good i think?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

BUMP how are you getting on with this combo?

Do you find Roy makes most espresso have hints of marzipan and caramel ?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

When Roy isn't too busy clunking while thwacking ha ha ha ha!

Have you sorted that yet Luke?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

When can we see a video?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Put short, me and Alex are the best of buddies. I've got exams coming up which is why I haven't spent as much time pulling shots as i would have liked.

So far I've been finding it really easy to get beans dialled in and consistency seems fantastic. Mark came over on Saturday with some cult of done and I bought a bag of Jirmiwachu and we made some really tasty shots and got very over caffeinated! Roy seems like a great partner although I'm wondering whether replacing the burrs might be a good idea just in case they're past their best.

Some of the sweet shop shots I had last week were probably some of the best I've had anywhere!

I'm quite keen to get a four hole steam tip at some point to try but I'm happy enough with the two hole one at the moment. My milk is definitely inconsistent as I get used to it but I'm sure that's just a matter of practise.

I'll try and get round to making a quick video maybe this weekend but no promises!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> When Roy isn't too busy clunking while thwacking ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Have you sorted that yet Luke?


I use tiny rubber sticky-backed things used for cupboard doors to shut silently, the thwacks remind me of a gun reloading with a metalic 'ping'


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The clunking that Mark mentioned is that one 'thwack' in every 6 has a bit of a weird clunking noise. I need to take the doser off again and have a look at why it's happening but at the moment I'm not sure I can be bothered! I'm tempted to attempt some doserless mods again at some point as well, just to see how much better it is on the Royal than on my old SJ.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah I see. I completely stripped mine down the day I got it, needed some TLC and some grease.

The velocity at which the grinds project from the 83mm's should give less clumps than the SJ. I still think the Major is the best base to create a ghetto-doserless mod from. 83mm @ 1600 RPM versus 83mm @ 900 RPM. Where the Royal wins is the slower RPM = less heat (if youre knocking out shot after shot)

Like yourself i'm thinking new burrs are in order, dont know exactly how many miles are on mine. New barings and a swish paint-job are the ultimate goal


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I have had the doser apart several times for cleaning etc, I just think I must have missed something when I put it together last time (or overtightened something maybe). It isn't a big problem at the moment though.

When I took the bottom burr carrier off for cleaning the bearing was exposed underneath (when you remove a thin plate) and seemed to be running smoothly but I'm not sure whether it gets replaced from the top or the bottom. I might plan my paint job for after Christmas and change the burrs and bearings at the same time. I'm going to save any old unused coffee up for burr seasoning!

I think you're probably right about the Major, although it makes me wonder about grinders like the K30 Vario as it only has 65mm flat burrs yet grinds really quickly compared to a Super Jolly with the same size burrs.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not a great deal of difference in obvious specs

SJ - 64mm X 1400/1600

k30 - 65mm x 1650

but the burr and throat/feed are much more recent designs on the Vario, must be down to that.


----------

